# Good Luck Everyone, I Got Mine!



## James (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

That one appears to still be ticking. I wouldn't put him on the frying pan just yet.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I can just see it:

You're sitting there all quiet like and you've got your shotty in hand. The camera goes "click" and the pheasant flushes, then you take your shot right?

Just kidding. It's a good photo though. Pretty bird.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice colors!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Those are great looking birds...


----------

